# Servlets zum laufen bringen mit J2EE



## shorty-nbg (21. Jun 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich habe ein problem mit einem tomcat application server. der tomcat läuft aber ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht die servlets zum laufen gebracht. ich benötige dazu die j2ee klassen dass ich die servlets zum laufen bringe. ich kann diese aber leider nichts alleine runterladen. diese finde ich nicht nur in verbindung mit dem Sun Java App. Server.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen um diese packete herzubekommen !!

danke

ciao sven


----------



## nollario (21. Jun 2004)

tomcat ist kein application server, sondern ein web server... application server verwalten noch lustige ejbs.... da gibts mega unterschiede. na ja. hier jedenfalls was zu deinem jar problem...

die libs sind standardmässig dabei. ich zitiere:



> Out of the box, a standard Tomcat 5 installation includes a variety of pre-installed shared library files, including:
> 
> * The Servlet 2.4 and JSP 2.0 APIs that are fundamental to writing servlets and JavaServer Pages.
> 
> * An XML Parser compliant with the JAXP (version 1.2) APIs, so your application can perform DOM-based or SAX-based processing of XML documents.



für mehr infos:

http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/


----------



## Dante (24. Jun 2004)

Eigentlich ist der Tomcat ein Servlet-Container, das ist schon etwas anderes als ein simpler Webserver (dessen Funktionalität der Tomcat aber durchaus besitzt)

@shorty: Die Servlet-Api liegt im lib-Verzeichnis des Tomcats, nennt sich servlet-api.jar. Ich rate dir hier zu einer IDE, die machen den größten Teil da automagisch.


----------



## odysseus (5. Jul 2004)

um auf die frage zurück zu kommen wie Du Deine Servlets zum laufen kriegst, liess dies:

http://javaboutique.internet.com/tutorials/three/

und das:

http://www.keyboardsamurais.de/mt/archives/000053.html


----------

